
FontStruct: Build, Share, Download Fonts - pius
http://fontstruct.fontshop.com/
======
truebosko
Ok, the font builder is pretty freakin' awesome. Good work I love it

You should try and let us demo the font builder before asking for signup.
Would probably get you a few more peoepl

